

Ingress: Google is broadcasting your address to everyone. - algorithm_dk
http://algorithm.dk/posts/ingress-the-flawed-game

======
esquivalience
They've responded by saying that they're randomising locations - OP finds it's
always 1km from his location.

If it's a fixed distance (radius) then only the angle can be randomised. This
means that graphing even just a few points from a consistent location will
lead to a circle centred precisely on the user's address. Even if it's only
partial, an arc can be extrapolated to a circle without any loss.

------
themadhaxor
Can you explain a bit more how you pulled this off? You are submitting
requests to m-dot-betaspike.appspot.com and spoofing Ingress?

------
_nickwhite
This is very easily solved by not using Google.

~~~
algorithm_dk
I can't understand how they think this is OK.

~~~
rooneel
I'm not sure I completely comprehend the issue: so you want to play a
location-based massive multiplayer game, AND you don't want to let your
location be known. Hmmm.

~~~
algorithm_dk
Why can another player retrieve my current location just because I posted a
chat message? This information is not displayed in the game, but the data is
retrieved. Every time the event list or the chat is loaded, along with each
post content the location of the player who has been the source of the event
is also coming from the server.

~~~
it_luddite
It's not the current location that's retrieved. It's the approximate location
of when you sent the message (or as I mentioned previously, the location of
your map view in intel if you send the chat from there) or other "alert"
event.

Considering most of the alert events are location specific events (playerX
captured/attacked/deployed portalX, linked portalX and portalY), playing the
location based game exposes your location to other players.

